# gmirror: Provider ad6 too small.



## ustuntas (May 16, 2009)

Hi all,

I have a problem on gmirror. I have two identical SATA disks.
I installed on gmirror ad4 as says as FreeBSD Documentation.

My disk informations as follows;

Disk name:      ad4                                    FDISK Partition Editor
DISK Geometry:  30401 cyls/255 heads/63 sectors = 488392065 sectors (238472MB)

Disk name:      ad6                                    FDISK Partition Editor
DISK Geometry:  30401 cyls/255 heads/63 sectors = 488392065 sectors (238472MB)

when inserting ad6 in gm0 
# gmirror insert gm0 /dev/ad6 
the FreeBSD says, `gmirror: Provider ad6 too small.`

What is the problem? I install gmirror too many system with
identical disks. But, i coultnt take any message like that.

Regards,

ustuntas


----------



## Orige (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi I saw your doubts and I have the same problem. You managed to solve it?
If you did, how did you?

Thanks...


----------



## semi-ambivalent (Jan 22, 2010)

*Perhaps unknown partitioning?*

ustuntas,

I've had this problem twice with some old SCSI disks. First, the smaller disk really was a tiny bit smaller, even though it was the same "size" and the same model number. I installed a minimal system on the smaller disk, mounted it on the system and copied the valid system to it, and told the controller to boot the smaller disk. then I told gmirror to forget the first raid and inserted it into the raid based on the smaller disk. A lot of work, but less work than re-doing the original install.

The second case was fixed by dd-ing /dev/zero to the "smaller" disk, which was then accepted by gmirror on the larger. Can't say why. Don't care.

sa


----------



## Orige (Feb 1, 2010)

*Gmirror commands*

Hi all..

Man , i believe which your problem happened because the commands of gmirror on Freebsd was wrong.
I tried these commands and not worked:


```
gmirror label -vb round-robin gm0 ad4 ad6
```


Try these commands:
Here is working ..


```
gmirror label -vb load gm0 ad4 ad6
gmirror load

gmirror rebuild gm0 ad6
gmirror configure -a
```

Don't forget edit /etc/fstab and /boot/loader.conf

I was send two private emails with all explanations,
I hope I have helped

Regards,

Orige


----------

